# Mammoth Ivory



## kalaeb (Nov 2, 2012)

Miles of Alaska just posted a thread on BF about a bunch of mammoth ivory he has...its pricey, but I know some of you top end guys use this stuff. I know it can be hard to find, so thought I would let you all know. 

Not sure if I am allowed to post a link, mods remove if not allowed:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1006632-Mammoth-ivory-bark-raw-low-prices


----------



## Customfan (Nov 2, 2012)

Visions of custom wa handles and scales dancing in my head! :bliss:

Integral? Western? Damascus? Suji? I cant help it!


----------

